

ANN: Triangle Crypto / Cypherpunks - mindcrime
http://www.meetup.com/Triangle-Crypto-Cypherpunk-Meetup/

======
mindcrime
We're launching a new group, Triangle Crypto / Cypherpunks, to help people
engage in learning / teaching / promotion / advocacy around the tools we all
need to protect ourselves from snooping, whether it's the NSA or whoever. I'm
talking Tor, I2P, Bitcoin, SSL, TLS, SSH, GPG, TrueCrypt, and the like.

We'll be doing classes and educational sessions on these topics and more, as
well as generally trying to raise awareness of the importance of digital
rights and privacy, here in the Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill area of North
Carolina.

